# Bob Sikes qustion



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

This probably sounds pretty stupid but ive only fished a few piers around here and im wondering if the fishing is better at the pensacola fishing pier or at Bob Sikes bridge and also where is Bob sikes bridge?


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Most people get to the Sikes pier by going through the toll booth at the beach and parking in the first parking lot on the left. You may have to make a U turn. As for what's happening on either pier I really couldn't tell you as I've not been to either in quite a while. I would think that Spanish and Kings may be fair game at both, but reds and trout may be a better possibility at Sikes. Again, this is uninformed and somewhat ignorant speculation since I have not been out there in a while. One good thing about Sikes is avoiding the $6.50 charge that the beach pier has. However, when things are really cooking out on the beach pier, the price of admission is well worth it! Hope this helps a little. Good luck! Post a report.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

You are asking about the pensacola beach fishing pier right?? if you are then you can expect to catch spanish and king mackerel, maybe a pompano, ladyfish and bluefish..oh and the price of that just went to $7.50...at bob sykes you can expect to catch spanish, redfish, white and speckled trout, crokers, flounder, pinfish and many other trash fish.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah you can go on the pier and pay 7.50 and might not even catch anything. Prolly try bob sykes. Just gotta catch it when the fish are hot.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I was out there yesterday and if there was a limit on pinfish I woulda hit it. I threw back about 50 of the little bastards:banghead


----------

